# Sand in GBB's substrate?



## Eight Legged Garrett (Feb 20, 2016)

What are your experiences with mixing sand into a Greenbottle Blue tarantula's substrate?

I've read that this species is accepting of sand in its cage because it comes from areas of scrubland that are naturally sandy. Personally, I prefer to stick with the classic coconut coir and/or peat moss mix, but I'm interested to hear your opinions on the subject. Specifically, is the sand pleasing to the eye, and does the T enjoy having sand in its cage?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 20, 2016)

I think that the sand (the desert looking type sand, i mean) is cool to see but i've never (and i wouldn't) used that in a _Theraphosidae_ enclosure as substrate (even in a little way). I think suits well only _Sicarius hahni_, when it comes to spiders.

IMO _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _are extremely happy when there's a lot of anchor points for their web, those little engineers, always busy doing something  they are fine with every (not moist/wet) substrate... coco fiber, top soil etc i don't trust sand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eight Legged Garrett (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts! I agree completely. I couldn't imagine sand being of any real value.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 21, 2016)

You could use sand if you wanted given their geography. I don't choose sub based on whether it's pleasing to the eye, that's a really bad idea. Besides, pretty to you, is crap to someone else.

All Ts appreciate anchor points, this is the only species I own that ultimately doesn't "care". They are so such prolific webbers all they "need" is four walls. They will make their own comfortable home. W/that said, it's nice to give them extra things, and they will web over ANYTHING to my knowledge, even their water dish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eight Legged Garrett (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!

Trust me, I have no desire to put sand in their cage. I was just curious whether or not others had tried this and found it worthwhile.

And I've heard tale of the epic webbing that a GBB could lay down! I'm eager to see what my gal comes up with!


----------



## viper69 (Feb 22, 2016)

Eight Legged Garrett said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts!
> 
> Trust me, I have no desire to put sand in their cage. I was just curious whether or not others had tried this and found it worthwhile.
> 
> And I've heard tale of the epic webbing that a GBB could lay down! I'm eager to see what my gal comes up with!


Give it time and you will see snow-capped covered sub etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

